#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] Werewolf: The Apocalypse 狼人：啟示錄

## 峰峰

今天來透漏一下2020年會發售的動作遊戲，目前光是影片部分就讓我好心動呢

作品名稱:Werewolf: The Apocalypse 狼人：啟示錄

遊玩平台: Microsoft Windows， PlayStation 4 ， Xbox One

作品感想:這款作品是由人氣桌遊改編而成的第三人稱動作角色扮演電玩遊戲，能知道因環境的影響導致狼人與狼都感到生存被威脅，主角要面對人類跟變異生物，滿期待後續發展

圖片:





影片:





參考資料連結:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werewo...%93_Earthblood
https://www.ign.com/articles/werewol...er-screenshots

----------


## 狼王白牙

好棒嗷 :wuffer_howl: 

可是峰峰，英文維基百科說這遊戲 2021 年 2 月發售，大約是明年春節吧
而仔細研究了介紹發現一個有趣的名詞:

這個狼人是個* Eco-terrorist* ... 然後以這個身分來執行任務 :狐狸疑惑: 
這不就是破壞工廠、挖掘機，把動物實驗人員或伐木工人拿來練級的角色
也算是環保主義者喔，只是激進了一些大家會不會怕呢，還挺有個性的 :狐狸奸笑: 

明年發行的遊戲啊..... 最近花了幾百塊錢買了2013年二手顯卡，
玩個2019年發行、關于末日題材的遊戲，畫質調成最低還是熱風狂吹的不夠用
到底這個時代的電腦是拿來做甚麼的啊....GPU 變成最貴的零組件。 :狐狸哭:

----------

